# Sixers vs Celtics game 7



## ...... (May 26, 2012)

I aint even gonna talk no shit lol...........Im just happy the sixers made it this far.If they find a way to win imma go fucking crazy.


----------



## SeaBeeDee (May 26, 2012)

ya! another sixers fan. 

just sad my flyers got ousted.

excited my temple goin to big east. 


GO SIXERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;eGDBR2L5kzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGDBR2L5kzI[/video]

this is what I will always think of the 76'rs as, lazy, over paid millionaires that are full of shit.
Fuck the NBA

But good luck!!


----------



## kizphilly (May 26, 2012)

i cant believe they made it this far crazy comebacks i if they win im gonna snap lol


----------



## ...... (May 26, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> [video=youtube;eGDBR2L5kzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGDBR2L5kzI[/video]
> 
> this is what I will always think of the 76'rs as, lazy, over paid millionaires that are full of shit.
> Fuck the NBA
> ...


lazy until game day came.
AI will always be loved in Philly.


----------



## ...... (May 26, 2012)

Had to post this for old time's sake
[video=youtube;2VHT1bA40X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VHT1bA40X0[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 26, 2012)

sixers just couldnt get it done still a good season thou there getting better every year


----------



## ...... (May 26, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> sixers just couldnt get it done still a good season thou there getting better every year


Yea it sucks but there gonna come back better next year.I wanna see the sixers get dwight howard


----------



## Tribalbandit (May 27, 2012)

How many times di AI say practice?


jesus of Cannabis said:


> [video=youtube;eGDBR2L5kzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGDBR2L5kzI[/video]
> 
> this is what I will always think of the 76'rs as, lazy, over paid millionaires that are full of shit.
> Fuck the NBA
> ...


----------



## kizphilly (May 27, 2012)

...... said:


> Yea it sucks but there gonna come back better next year.I wanna see the sixers get dwight howard


i wish we could get him but i think he wants a bigger market that why he leaving Orlando


----------

